# 40,000 into 10 stocks what do you think?



## kyboch (Dec 23, 2011)

I hold CDZ and ZDV ETFs as well. That;s why I don't have a bank in this mix. But I do have a REIT, a pipeline, a telecommunications and a utility! as well as some others I have read about. I have everything in ETFs right now but want to try this mix on my own. The yield is around 6%. Problem is some of these are at 52 week highs or pretty damn near them. Others like PZA.UN have crazy dividend payout ratios...Damn it, this investing is so much harder than it looks! Maybe I should just beef up my position in CDZ and ZDV. Very confusing.....I have asked similar questions in the past. Just can't pull the trigger on individual stocks...I need some advice. Argonaut and humble_pie, be patient with me, I'm a bit of a chicken _hit!
RSI
BCE
IPL.UN
PZA.UN
EIF
LIQ
CHE.UN
GH
ALA
D.UN


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Looks like a pretty good mix to me, for a reasonably aggressive dividend portfolio. EIF, GH look like a little more of a gamble. PZA.UN may fall in that camp as well. I would take a second look at those picks - not saying they are wrong, just make sure they fit your profile. I would consider adding a bank stock to the mix. (TD is my favorite for a long-term hold, but BMO is good for dividends.)


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I also would consider bank stock and some energy/oil stock, for example HSE or COP.N that have yield close to 5%, "a little more of a gamble" is EGL.UN with almost 11% yield


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

It looks to me like you're chasing yield at the expense of growth and diversity. For what reason I'm not sure.

No US stocks?


----------



## AnimeEd (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't be too concern with the 52-wk high. To some investors, they actually look for 52-wk high prices to buy so that they can chase the momentum. I'm not advocating it as a good strategy but it is something to keep in mind when looking at these variables.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...her/playing-the-momentum-game/article4439265/


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I own several of these...never had problems.

things like pza.un collect a royalty off the top for the use of the name and logo, and then distribute the money via dividends. They don't really do anything else, so they can pay out huge ratios. It's more than paid back the purchase price over the years just in dividends.

Of course none of these will earn you anything until you buy....


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

nice picks


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

Spidey said:


> Looks like a pretty good mix to me, for a reasonably aggressive dividend portfolio. EIF, GH look like a little more of a gamble. PZA.UN may fall in that camp as well. I would take a second look at those picks - not saying they are wrong, just make sure they fit your profile. I would consider adding a bank stock to the mix. (TD is my favorite for a long-term hold, but BMO is good for dividends.)


EIF is a gamble? Please explain...


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

EIF = gamble because dividend payout > 100% of earnings? (closer to.. 165%?)


----------

